# Connecting Linux system to switch from 2 interfaces



## donglee (Apr 13, 2014)

To get proper redundancy, we've installed 2 Huawei S5700-52C-SI switches in our network and connected them to eachother. We now want to hook our servers to both switches. Since all servers have 2 ethernet ports, this should be possible.

The big problem is that we want to do this using just 1 IP address per server. Does anyone know how to configure Linux (and Windows too actually) so it supports this, at the same time avoiding any form of looping ?


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 13, 2014)

If you have stacked the switches and can configure the ports to do so, using lacp is the smart way to balance load as well as have redundancy in case on breaks.  Otherwise using a plain failover could get you what you need.  Either way, take a look at lagg(), specific the failover and lacp protocol description and the examples section toward the bottom.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2014)

donglee said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to configure Linux (and Windows too actually) so it supports this, at the same time avoiding any form of looping ?


Please ask those questions on a Linux and Windows board. We can only support FreeBSD.

Thread closed.


----------

